# Game #2 (11/3): Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>
















Phoenix Suns (0-1) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1-0) 

Staples Center (Los Angeles)









Date: 11/3
Time: 7:30 pm



 

*Probable Starters:*




































S. Nash R. Bell K. Thomas J. Jones S. Marion 





































S. Parker K. Bryant C. Mihm L. Odom K. Brown 

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Devean George
Aaron McKie
Andrew Bynum

Phoenix Suns





























Boris Diaw
Jim Jackson
Leandro Barbosa
Brian Grant

Last Meeting
Date: N/A
Score: N/A
Summary: 

*Injury Report:*
Suns

Lakers
*Inactive List:*
Luke Walton
Devin Green
Von Wafer

Suns Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

For starters, You put the nuggets.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> For starters, You put the nuggets.


Thanks, made a minor mistake


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Probably a loss because it's a back-to-back after a long OT game, and the Suns really push the ball well. I'd be happy if they keep it close.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

PHONIEX, I GOT 3 WORDS FOR YOU....


*WELCOME TO DIE!!!!*


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I have a feeling Mihm will show up for this home game, but it's going to be tough for Kobe to score on Bell and Marion.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns have a better chance do to the fact of the overtime game back-to-back combination. 


Plus, I think the Suns will close up the gaps that let Dallas back in the game when they should of won. 


Should be a good game. =)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=212697


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobe and Parker again may have the most combined points.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Expect George and Profit to play a lot with the small line up the Suns plays. Also expect a lot points because the Suns don't play D and they can score. Other than that I look foward to fun game with Lamar hopefully getting on track in the scoring department.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Its their first home game...anything other than a win is unacceptable!

My prediction....a close hard fought Laker win

<embed src="http://www.gisxprt.com/heysong.mp3" autostart="true" loop="true" width="0" height="0"></embed>


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I would love for the Lakers to win..... but I doubt its gonna happen... Lakers just came off an OT win... so it'll be hard to go against a Suns team that runs. Our chances are much greater now that Amare is gone, but its gonna be harder.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

A win would be nice, but I just don't want to see a dropoff from last game. I don't expect Smush to put up the numbers he did yesterday, but hopefully he'll remain solid. The frountcourt needs to step it up to give us a shot. These back to backs are going to be telling of the teams passion. They don't have the talent to take them easy like they used to. If we compete and plays aren't lackadaisical, I will be pleased. Also, we I think the team should try to get Kwame at least 7 shots. Even if they aren't going in, the more Kwame is involved in the game, the better every aspect of his play becomes.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

I think mihm will have a much better game, he plays better at home. parker on the other hand, might struggle. young players always try to do too much after a good game. 

if odom dont step up, we'll lose this one. kobe will be well guarded. having said that i still expect him to get his. 

where is the real odom?...you know, the miami one


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

My prediction:

Good Suns first quarter 26 points. Lakers 18

Good Lakers second quarter points 30 Suns 20

Half time Lakers lead 48 to 46

After third quarter Lakers 70 Suns 70

*Final score* *Lakers 94 Suns 90*


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

the suns are a totally different team without amare--i honestly dont think the suns line-up minus amare is much better than ours---i expect LA to win,,,despite the long game yesterday


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

My prediction

Laker 105
Sun 101


----------



## The Legion Lakers (Oct 27, 2005)

um...is that poll supposed to be a joke?...of course chris and his little buddy will make the most combined score... :biggrin:


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

I expect Kwame and Odom to step up big tonight afater a poor game last night.....


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

I expect Kwame and Odom to step up big tonight afater a poor game last night.....and Lakers win!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers win in a close one

lakers 104
suns 100


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Unlike most of you, I predict it'll be an easy win. Just a gut feeling so don't ask.


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

I expect the team D to be a whole lot better tonight. They were just clueless last night. Odom should bounce back, Mihm is solid at home, and has no excuses against the weak Pheonix bigs. Confident in saying this will be a win.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SharpShooter said:


> I expect Kwame and Odom to step up big tonight afater a poor game last night.....


I sure do hope so,...


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

The One said:


> I sure do hope so,...



I garantee it! :biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SharpShooter said:


> I garantee it! :biggrin:


 







*Rep*'d....


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

kobe couldnt ask for a much worse defense to play agaist if he wants to win the scoring title. I predict 102-99 lakers.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

A loss is posible because our half court D may be good but our transition D is crap and that is what The Suns do, score in transition.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns* _(0-1)_
*Los Angeles Lakers* _(1-0)_

*Date:* Thursday, November 3nd
*Time:* 7:30 PM
*TV:* *TNT*

*Previous Games*
Lakers @ Nuggets 99-97 OT (WIN)
Mavs @ Suns 111-108 2OT (LOSS)



























Coach Mike D'Antoni




































C - *Kurt Thomas* 
PF - *Shawn Marion* 
SF - *James Jones* 
SG - *Raja Bell* 
PG - *Steve Nash*


















Coach Phil Jackson




































C - *Chris Mihm* 
PF - *Kwame Brown* 
SF - *Lamar Odom* 
SG - *Kobe Bryant* 
PG - *Smush Parker*

























*Boris Diaw*
_Predicted Stats: 8 points, 5 rebounds, 2 assists_

*Andrew Bynum*
_Predicted Stats: 6 points, 4 rebounds, 0 assists_

























*Steve Nash*
_Predicted Stats: 24 points on 45% shooting, 3 rebounds, 14 assists_

*Kobe Bryant*
_Predicted Stats: 32 points on 47% shooting, 6 rebounds, 5 assists_​








The Phoenix Suns are coming off a loss to the Dallas Mavericks, while the Lakers clawed their way to a victory over the Denver Nuggets, two games driving past regulation to make for one heck of a show in the first two days of the regular season. The difference is one game was played last night, and the other the night before. Unfortunately for Phil and Kobe, they have the back-to-back. The good news? It's their first home game of the year. Mix in the fact that Amare won't be playing for quite some time, and the Lakers have a shot at winning this game versus last year's MVP and his partner in crime, the Matrix.

Unless Nash is speaking in Canadian, he will most definitely be calling the shots in Los Angeles tonight. It almost seems as if these two teams are similar, without Amare...both ran by MVP-caliber players, with versatile forwards as secondary scoring options...that is, if Odom wants to score. If the Lakers want to defeat these angry Suns, they're going to have to pound the ball inside and take advantage of Stoudemire's absence, and this means guard slashing, as well as our big men working the paint. Odom can have it fairly easy on offense tonight, especially if Marion has to hold Kwame most of the time, so look for Lamar to use his size advantage against James Jones to drive the lane and score on his own.

A true test for Los Angeles will be defending the perimeter. Jones, Jackson, Nash, Marion, Bell, Barbosa...these guys aren't shy to take a long-range jumper, or even a few beyond the arc, when they are left open, and this could give us trouble early in the game. This could be a great opportunity for Vujacic to work on his defense a bit more, because in his first appearance against the Nuggets, he didn't look so shabby. We all realize an "A" for effort gets us nowhere, but he's laying it all out there to prove that he belongs in purple and gold, something I can only respect.









Camby destroyed Mihm last night, and it looks as if Marion and Kurt Thomas will look to do the same to a worn and torn Chris Mihm tonight. Phil would be smart to play Bynum, who has a bigger frame to bang with Thomas, giving him some playing time and letting him do his own thing in the triangle. Otherwise, we've got a big kid who has no idea what his role is on this team.

The Lakers and Suns will fight for a win in this game as well. I don't see the Lakers' frontcourt doing much, once again, but Kobe and Smush can damage the Suns' backcourt defense (or lack of) and turn this game around for Los Angeles. If the Suns and Lakers agree to duel it out offensively, expect the Lakers to lose by 10 or more points. If they go at it defensively and make consistent stops throughout the game, taking their time offensively, then it's anyone's game.

Phil is angry, Kobe is all smiles, and Mihm is afraid he's already in the doghouse...they all stand out, and the Lakers beat the Suns, 101-96.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

realdealbneal said:


> *Phoenix Suns* _(0-1)_
> *Los Angeles Lakers* _(1-0)_
> 
> *Date:* Thursday, November 3nd
> ...


Nice preview1 Repd.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers win win it.

I expect Odom and Kwame to have good games: 17-9-4/16-11-2 kinda games. Kobe with the all-around game (25-6-7) and George with at least 3 triples. 

Bynum: 4-2-2.

In fact, i'm gonna bet some more on the Lakers to win...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

realdealbneal said:


> *Phoenix Suns* _(0-1)_
> *Los Angeles Lakers* _(1-0)_
> 
> *Date:* Thursday, November 3nd
> ...


Trying to take *Brian34Cook's* job at giving the game preview? :biggrin:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow this sucks i cant watch the game today...

i hope lakers win


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

My god.. That's too impressive for me to keep up with.. Makes mine look horrible.. :hurl:

You can take over the Game Thread's if ya want.. Just let me know


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> My god.. That's too impressive for me to keep up with.. Makes mine look horrible.. :hurl:
> 
> You can take over the Game Thread's if ya want.. Just let me know


Fat chance B34C!

You know the burden you have to carry for loving Brian Cook is to put up all Lakers Game Threads!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Thanks, made a minor mistake



Np and im sure your just so stunned Cookie is a servicable player that you cant think straight. LOL much love B34C


----------



## H00PDREAMS (Oct 13, 2005)

i dunno guys im still reeling from last nights win. Do you guys think the can hand it to Nash and Co. Well Amari is out. I think the Lakers are getting it a bit easy we will see when they face a Kings or Mavs. I am not gonna mention the "S" word and I am not talking Shaq or the Sixers.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

H00PDREAMS said:


>


Not happening.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> My god.. That's too impressive for me to keep up with.. Makes mine look horrible.. :hurl:
> 
> You can take over the Game Thread's if ya want.. Just let me know


No way, thanks for the compliment, but my intentions are to just post mine after yours. You do a great job...I've been doing the Laker previews now for two years, but I do them for my own basketball board.

And the preview isn't that great, in my opinion...I threw it together really quick, I usually do much better, but since I wrote up the huge season preview, I've been taking a break.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

H00PDREAMS said:


>


lol :clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good flipping god @ TNT.. Why do they schedule games like they do? This game has 10 minutes left in the 4th with an OT possible.. :sigh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So I'm hearing just for tonight Bynum was deactivated and Green activated.. and George is starting? Would be nice to see..


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

Jeez, we are going to miss the begining of the game, TNT :curse:


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> So I'm hearing just for tonight Bynum was deactivated and Green activated.. and George is starting? Would be nice to see..


Eh, not so happy about Bynum being out...I just don't wanna see Slava at all. :biggrin: 

George starting wouldn't be so bad. I can see why, too, with Marion at the four...Odom can play power forward tonight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lineup is Smush, Kobe, Devean, Lamar, and Kwame

http://www.warpradio.com/player/embed.asp?id=13768&gatewayID=52


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Damn Phil hates Mihm, but I think that tonights lineup is only necessary for road games. They are singing the national anthem right now.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

wheres that music come from??? lol and can someone wanna put a link where i can listen to this game on the radio

EDIT-nvm found one


----------



## KB8SD (Oct 25, 2005)

TNT sucks balls.Poor TV planning and because of the stupid heat game were going to miss most of the 1st quarter. :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This Miami game better not got to OT.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

haha no OT  glad to see the heat loose


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

How stupid is Kobe.. My god..


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Damn, Kobe throwing bows.


----------



## Number 2 (May 13, 2005)

nice swing Kobe. Man, how many games is that one worth?


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

Is Bynum playing this game???


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Kobe's a straight up G. Haha.

I doubt he gets suspended for that.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Man Brian Grant is killing us.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

WTF @ Sasha, Profit, George, McKie, Mihm lineup..

Wow, just wow..

Sure could use Grant IMO. Just not his big contract :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mihm and Vujabic are *****es!


----------



## H.O.V.A. (Jul 13, 2005)

Hov said:


> Kobe's a straight up G. Haha.
> 
> I doubt he gets suspended for that.


LOL, he's far from a G.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Key matchup right now:

Slava vs Marion :laugh:


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

Did any1 see Sumsh???!?!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Smush, Kobe, Devean, Lamar, and Cook = Having a nice little run :clap:


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

Smush playing good D!!!


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Damn Smush is making me eat my words about doubting him, and I'm loving it.


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

I want to see Bynum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

SharpShooter said:


> I want to see Bynum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


He is inactive tonight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

As soon as they screw with that 5 person lineup that was making a run the Suns are pulling away 

And what the hell is up with Mihm? :curse:


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't like how they took Kwame out after that ticky tack 3rd foul. Yes, it's good to protect him, but they should show confidence in him and show they trust him not to pick up a 4th.


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> He is inactive tonight.



Why would they do that, i thought he did a decent job last night....?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lovely defense tonight.. Improved? My ***


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers D sucks. we need to stop Nash assisting others


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I just love how Smush is playing...i want his autograph!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh baby.. Smush with another beautiful dunk.. CMON DEFENSE..

NICE RUN HERE!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That defense is soooo awesome.. 62 first half points allowed so far


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

22 assists for the Suns and its only the 1st half...


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Smush is the man right now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

PLAY DEFENSE!!!!! :curse: 

Goodness gracious, can we just play a LICK of D? 66 points to the Amare-less Suns? That's unacceptable.

Nice job Kwame...what did you play, like 3 minutes? YOU'RE NO USE TO US ON THE BENCH!

I expected us to win this game. :no:


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> PLAY DEFENSE!!!!! :curse:
> 
> Goodness gracious, can we just play a LICK of D? 66 points to the Amare-less Suns? That's unacceptable.
> 
> ...


Laron has shown more than Kwame has so far this season.

Man hopefully we can get it together for the 2nd half. A 10 point PHX lead isn't _that_ much.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

kurt thomas is the latest add-on to the "You Got SMUSHED!" list


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lakerhater shaq got hurt?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

oh god i've never actually been able to brag about bein a smush fan. 

im lovin it

edit: next is the ansu sesay emergence


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Denzel digs the Smush!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

we really need a good center...devean is better off bench


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: Lovely start to the half.. Nice defense guys!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

comeon Kwame...dont let some rat steal cheese from you


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Kwame looks really bad. In his post ups, I don't see why he always faces up. He's not quick enough to drive Amare style. He should start with his back to the basket and start a move from there. He also shouldn't wait so long to start his moves. And throw a pump fake once in awhile.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lakers within 6


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice steal and slam by Kwame.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

what u think guys..will lakers win?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Phil Jackson may be a great coach, but he sure can be a moron sometimes.

His decision-making just lost us the game tonight.

Sasha-McKie-Profit-George-Odom...WTF is he thinking starting them to start the 4th Q?

Our 6pt deficit just grew to 15 and this one is in the fridge. Nice job Phil...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Pretty nice game for Lamar:

18 points 13 boards 8 assists


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Lakers defense and rebounding are horrible.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Down to 7 but 110 points allowed with 5 1/2 minutes left.. Yuck..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Profit his a 3 to cut the lead to 9. This team may not be very good, but at least they are fun to watch.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Kobe leading the Lakers right back into it. If the Lakers had spent the offseason going after tough post defenders like Brian Skinner and Marc Jackson they would be a very dangerous team.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Holy sheet here we come again.. 3 pt game 2 min

Damn.. Jones 3

6 pt game

Odom with a missed 3..

Nevermind..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe missed 3.. Yea a bucket here ends it.. 

Wow what a jumper by Bell in front of Phil..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

its over

tough luck and no D


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

Can some1 please tell me why lamar even attempts 3s....he cant shoot...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i was hoping the lakers could go undefeated :eek8: 

its over ITS OVER AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :brokenhea


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers allowing 109.5 PPG in their first two games.. Very impressive.. That's all.. G'nite


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Kobe leading the Lakers right back into it. If the Lakers had spent the offseason going after tough post defenders like Brian Skinner and Marc Jackson they would be a very dangerous team.


Marc Jackson has never been a strong post defender in his life, and somehow I can't see the division rival Kings making a trade with the Lakers that would make them better.


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

We could of use Bynum tonight!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What the heck is wrong with Lamar Odom? Every time we're down late in the game, he jacks up 3 or 4 three-pointers. Doesn't he realize that he is a TERRIBLE three-point shooter? 

UGGHGHGHGHHGHGH...if only Phil had put a decent lineup in to start the 4th Q we could have had a better shot.

It seems like all of our losses to this Suns team have been in the exact same way. I just hate losing to this team.

Do they even play basketball? It looks to me like all they're doing is messing around with some school-yard bull----. Doesn't help us that they get all the calls too, because the refs are too old and slow to keep up with their style of play.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Even with the terrible defense, I'm not that disappointed since the guys are still learning.

One game at a time, let's win the next one fellas!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

122

112​ <!-- Timeouts: 3​ --> 


<!-- linscorelength: 5 : 5 --> <!-- for gameUpdate, recap, play-by-play and box score, show linescore & clock divs below --> <!-- begin linescore (new) --> <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr id="lineTopRow" align="center"> <td class="bbL" align="left">
</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">1</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">2</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">3</td> <td class="bbL" width="30">4</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td>*T*</td> </tr> <tr id="lineAwayRow" align="center"> <td align="left">*Phoenix *</td> <td>31</td> <td>35</td> <td>29</td> <td>27</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td id="lineAwayTotal">*122*</td> </tr> <tr id="lineHomeRow" align="center"> <td align="left">*LA Lakers *</td> <td>30</td> <td>26</td> <td>31</td> <td>25</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td> 
</td> <td id="lineHomeTotal">*112*</td> </tr> </tbody></table>​<!-- end linescore --><!-- Clock and Quarter --> 
<table class="tablehead" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="stathead"> <td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(35, 0, 106) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;">PHOENIX SUNS</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J JONES, F</td><td>29</td><td>6-11</td><td>3-6</td><td>2-3</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>17</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">S MARION, F</td><td>41</td><td>13-24</td><td>0-2</td><td>4-6</td><td>4</td><td>7</td><td>11</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>30</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">K THOMAS, C</td><td>29</td><td>5-11</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-5</td><td>2</td><td>7</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">S NASH, G</td><td>35</td><td>2-9</td><td>1-4</td><td>7-7</td><td>0</td><td>6</td><td>6</td><td>17</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">R BELL, G</td><td>39</td><td>5-8</td><td>2-2</td><td>2-2</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>14</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">J JACKSON</td><td>14</td><td>1-4</td><td>1-3</td><td>2-3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">B DIAW</td><td>17</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">B GRANT</td><td>6</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">L BARBOSA</td><td>21</td><td>5-10</td><td>1-2</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">E HOUSE</td><td>9</td><td>4-7</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>10</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">D THOMPSON</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP - COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">P BURKE</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP - COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*45-89*</td><td>*10-23*</td><td>*22-28*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*30*</td><td>*39*</td><td>*35*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*23*</td><td>*122*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*50.6%*</td><td>*43.5%*</td><td>*78.6%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 10 (16)</td></tr><tr class="oddrow"><td colspan="14"> 
</td></tr><tr class="stathead"> <td colspan="14" style="background: rgb(84, 37, 130) none repeat scroll 0% 50%; -moz-background-clip: initial; -moz-background-origin: initial; -moz-background-inline-policy: initial; text-align: center;">LOS ANGELES LAKERS</td> </tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">D GEORGE, F</td><td>23</td><td>3-11</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">L ODOM, F</td><td>43</td><td>7-15</td><td>2-8</td><td>7-8</td><td>2</td><td>14</td><td>16</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>23</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">K BROWN, C</td><td>21</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">S PARKER, G</td><td>37</td><td>8-14</td><td>2-5</td><td>3-5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td><td>21</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">K BRYANT, G</td><td>41</td><td>13-26</td><td>0-2</td><td>13-14</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>39</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">FGM-A</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">DREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">C MIHM</td><td>14</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">L PROFIT</td><td>23</td><td>4-6</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>9</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">S VUJACIC</td><td>11</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">A MCKIE</td><td>6</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">B COOK</td><td>6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">S MEDVEDENKO</td><td>6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">D GREEN</td><td>9</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">A BYNUM</td><td colspan="13" style="text-align: center;">DNP - COACH'S DECISION</td></tr><tr class="colhead" align="right"><td align="left">TOTALS</td><td>
</td> <td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td> <td>3PM-A</td> <td>FTM-A</td> <td>OREB</td> <td>DREB</td> <td>REB</td> <td>AST</td> <td>STL</td> <td>BLK</td> <td>TO</td> <td>PF</td> <td>PTS</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*41-87*</td><td>*6-23*</td><td>*24-29*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*33*</td><td>*42*</td><td>*22*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*29*</td><td>*112*</td></tr><tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*47.1%*</td><td>*26.1%*</td><td>*82.8%*</td><td colspan="9">Team TO (pts off): 13 (14)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mihm and Brown continue to play awesome and continue to crash the boards..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

whens the next game?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

dannyM said:


> whens the next game?


sunday at home to the nuggets.


----------



## Real Deal (Feb 10, 2005)

Quick summary...our biggest problems came from the defensive end (obviously). Two that stand out: our weak side defense, and those screen and rolls. It isn't exactly our backcourt that's having problems, either...it's the frontcourt, where Marion simply destroyed us tonight, and Kurt Thomas had a few easy baskets uncontested. 

Odom put up impressive numbers, but he allowed way too many baskets, and in my books, had a bad game.

Kobe messed up a few times with his shot selection late in the game, taking a three when he didn't need to. He was hot after missing five straight, but for some reason, the Lakers stopped giving him the ball during his streak. Dumb mistake. Kobe drilled 39 points down the Suns' throat...which was expected.

Kwame Brown didn't even exist out there. His problem is letting his man roam and then attack the basket. Also, I'll bring up the fact that Kwame needs to play with his back to the basket, instead of facing up and trying to be the showstopper out there. He's trying to play like a guard, and it's not going to happen.

Transition defense SUCKS. Nash and the Suns ran us all over the court, even after our easy buckets, not just misses, the Suns came back three times quicker. The Suns killed us with dunks and layups, many on fast breaks, and that's the story so far for Los Angeles.

Here's something I found interesting: spacing. The triangle offense cannot be successful without spacing...10-15 feet between each spot on the court. Unless my sight is going bad, our spacing is terrible, and I find that our guards are bunched up, and the bigs stand five feet apart from each other. Sorry fellas, it's not going to work out that way.

Props to Smush Parker on defense, very impressive. Smush has quick hands, a very good sense of direction, and can manipulate the guards' drives, and that's what we were missing with Atkins. I love it.

Momentum was killed all night, by Brian Cook twice, and by Lamar Odom missing threes. I won't dig too deep into that, but poor shot selection that leads to a three by the opposing team...it just turns the cheers into silence.

We deserve to lose this game. Good game by the Suns, without Amare. James Jones and Raja Bell stepped up and did their thing, but I'm most impressed with Nash, even though it's no secret that he's STILL playing MVP basketball.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

First of all how did James Jones just drop 17 points on us? and secondly there is no way you can allow Eddie House and Brian Grant score 16 points in 15 minutes.

As far as our team goes Kobe and Parker played well and Profit had some productive minutes, but where Kwame and Mihm tonight? Lastly Lamar Odom should *never *be allowed to take 8 3 point attempts in 1 game.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Ugh...what a tough lost to swallow....on the bright side, i'm enjoying how Parker is playing.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Absolutely dreadful defense. A lot of that due to lack of concentration, which luckily can be improved. I expect a much better effort against Denver at home. Maybe not a win, but much improvement.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I like Lamar Odom's aggressive play in today's game, once he gets his jump shot to become more consistent he'll be very effective. Kwame Brown needs to stop playing like he's Lamar Odom, everytime he tries to drive with the ball he always gets off balance.

SASHA VUJAJIC needs to be sent down to the NBDL. He fell guarding Earl Boykins and he's completely turn-over prone trying to bring the ball up. I would rather see VON WAFER on the court, I bet he'd do a lot better with Lamar and Smush Parker than VUJAJIC can.


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

It seemed like we had mometum going into the 4th than we put in a really ****** linup wich cost us the game!!!! We should of won this game....


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I like how Raja got under Kobes skin. 

But Kobe still managed to rip Raja for 39 points. 


And the just to the Laker fans, you guys need to practice more on those alley-oops that you allowed several times against the nugs and Suns. 


But a nice hard fight from the Lakers and Suns. 

Good game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

SharpShooter said:


> It seemed like we had mometum going into the 4th than we put in a really ****** linup wich cost us the game!!!! We should of won this game....


I think the ****** linup wich cost us the game was Odom, George, Sasha, Profit, and McKie. 

:hurl:

What the **** was Phil thinking? Horrible decision!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Despite the terrible defense, Lakers still were in a position to win this game. I can't blame Kobe for attempting the three late in the game, since he was feeling it. But Odom rushed two shots without getting Kobe the ball, which is just unacceptable in my opinion. Kobe could have won this game for the Lakers. Much better game overall by Odom though offensively compared to the season opener against Denver. Kwame's got some things to work on, since this year he can't make any excuses as to why he underperforms. I am shocked at Mihm, I just don't know what's up with that guy. Another awesome performance by Smush! Definitely rooting for him this year. Great game, continuing an awesome 2005-06 season thus far.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

lets give mihm and brown some time to adjust to the triangle. the triangle demands alot from the bigs to pass the ball and clearly those two aren't comfortable with the cuts and ball movements. I believe give them a month and we'll be solid at the frontcourt position with bynum coming along nicely. to be honest, if the lakers can finish this month with an even record, i am one happy laker fan. :ghug:


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

I haven't gotten a fricken chance to see any of the games which I'm pretty pissed off at. However I've noticed that Kwame Brown hasn't been taking many fg's. I saw him get blocked today. Why isn't he shooting the ball more?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm sorry, but all I can ask is why did Phil take a page out of Rudys play book? 23 three point attempts? I'm surprised they didn't let Mihm try a three just for the hell of it? 

But not just that they took so many three's, but that when they had a chance to make a run.. in the final minutes of the game instead of feeding the ball to Kobe who just nailed 4 in a row and was on fire, they try for a horrible three point attempt, get scored on... Do they go back to Kobe? No.. They try for one more three and miss, followed by getting scored on to make sure it was even more painful. I know thats youth right there, but some pretty horrible coaching. 

And trying to run a fast paced game with the Suns is a joke.. Amare less or not, they will kill most if not all teams running the game at that pace. There wasn't really even a hint of the triangle floating around in offense for a great majority of the game. Going with a smaller line up to start the game with a team that is one of the fastest running and best outside shooting teams in the league? WTF??? I love Phil, that is beyond horrible coaching.....

Not to mention our bench is so pathetic.. Having DG coming off of it is SOOO important for any type of boost and defensive presence, it showed when we our starting line up went out the first time and the suns bench went on a 9-0 run.

If Kawme Brown isn't going to even try he shouldn't be on the court. I saw little or no effort the majority of tonight's game. How many times he watched an offensive play run towards him and JAM it and not even attempt to go at it? I mean for the love of god, the guys 6'11, 280 pounds... Is it that hard to learn how to properly box out and at least get some rebounds? I mean Bynum played more solid defense in 6 minutes last night, than Brown did all night tonight. That's sad.....

I'm not panicking either, because I didn't think we'd win either Denver or tonight.. Although I hoped tonight our front court could at least take advantage of the suns a little... But I am more angry with the that we didn't lose because we made simple mistakes learning a new offense, we lost because poor coaching setup our offense to lose from the very first quarter. We lost because we made no defensive adjustments at all during the game. We lost because Brown was useless in the post and this team jacked up 23 three point attempts and only made 6. We lost because we simply ran the ball out of the triangle and didn't force the mismatches like game 1.

BAH. Ok, I feel better now. 
:banghead:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Despite the terrible defense, Lakers still were in a position to win this game. I can't blame Kobe for attempting the three late in the game, since he was feeling it. But Odom rushed two shots without getting Kobe the ball, which is just unacceptable in my opinion. Kobe could have won this game for the Lakers. Much better game overall by Odom though offensively compared to the season opener against Denver. Kwame's got some things to work on, since this year he can't make any excuses as to why he underperforms. I am shocked at Mihm, I just don't know what's up with that guy. Another awesome performance by Smush! Definitely rooting for him this year. Great game, continuing an awesome 2005-06 season thus far.



Kobe wouldn't have needed the three, if not for the two previously attempted threes the Lakers tried for... When they simply didn't need to. There was plenty of time left on the clock, they should have let kobe try and run to the basket and draw a foul. He had successfully went like 3-4 times straight, instead you get two pointless threes that ended up resulting in 5 points for the suns.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

dannyM said:


> lets give mihm and brown some time to adjust to the triangle. the triangle demands alot from the bigs to pass the ball and clearly those two aren't comfortable with the cuts and ball movements. I believe give them a month and we'll be solid at the frontcourt position with bynum coming along nicely. to be honest, if the lakers can finish this month with an even record, i am one happy laker fan. :ghug:


 Adjusting to the triangle doesn't change the fact that Bigs still need to know how to properly box out and play defense. The system is hard, but on the other end of the court the fundamentals are the same. Mihm and Brown simply didn't execute good defense or rebounding and it will continue to cost the Lakers wins until this changes.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Kobe wouldn't have needed the three, if not for the two previously attempted threes the Lakers tried for... When they simply didn't need to. There was plenty of time left on the clock, they should have let kobe try and run to the basket and draw a foul. He had successfully went like 3-4 times straight, instead you get two pointless threes that ended up resulting in 5 points for the suns.


Oh don't get me wrong, I would never advocate shooting a three in that situation. I did say though that I couldn't fault him. He had an awesome game and usually nails those shots late in the game. If he'd have made it, everyone would be praising him.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kwame started but he went into foul trouble. When Mihm came on even when he wasn't in foul trouble he was terrible. The good thing about Kwame is that he has more hustle and I still feel he is learning better than Mihm - making that no Mihm and Curry trade realy hurt.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

112 points is plenty enough to win just about any game, giving up 122 to a Suns team without Amare is just... bad. The defense overall was just bad, but Smush played ok in the first half, hes good at pressuring the ball and has quick hands that allows him to gamble without overcommiting. LOL at the 3 straight steals on Nash. but overall, yeah, the defense stinks.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Our defense down low really sucks so far. How many dunks have we given up in two games...15??? Smush is playing decent defense at the point...but our post players are not collapsing on the ball quickly enough when the opposing point guard does get through. In addition, they don't seem to be aware of the potential for an alley-oop pass...which has killed us so far. Our post players are not playing good "team" defense. Hopefully, this will improve over time.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I hope Phil is working on a plan this morning to practice defending against the lob pass. Its getting quite annoying :banghead:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ghiman said:


> I hope Phil is working on a plan this morning to practice defending against the lob pass. Its getting quite annoying :banghead:


Yeh, in two games we have given up dozens of lobs. And the way Marion was bringing down the house was ridiculous. Most of these guys don't even know their position on defense. It'll take time though.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

realdealbneal said:


> Quick summary...our biggest problems came from the defensive end (obviously). Two that stand out: our weak side defense, and those screen and rolls. It isn't exactly our backcourt that's having problems, either...it's the frontcourt, where Marion simply destroyed us tonight, and Kurt Thomas had a few easy baskets uncontested.
> 
> *Here's something I found interesting: spacing. The triangle offense cannot be successful without spacing...10-15 feet between each spot on the court. Unless my sight is going bad, our spacing is terrible, and I find that our guards are bunched up, and the bigs stand five feet apart from each other. Sorry fellas, it's not going to work out that way.*
> 
> We deserve to lose this game. Good game by the Suns, without Amare. James Jones and Raja Bell stepped up and did their thing, but I'm most impressed with Nash, even though it's no secret that he's STILL playing MVP basketball.


Amen to that brother! :yes:

I was much happier with the 13 TO's compared to 23 of last game, although if they can get it under 10, that would be ideal. They also improved in the other area I ******* about yesterday and hit their FT's at an 82% clip.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

A lot of the defensive problems fell on the methodical, slow reaction defense of Lamar Odom. When Marion got the ball, he'd just kind of float over to him. He needs to learn to go hard and move his feet. It's actually worse to help out on defense if you're not going to hustle, because you get stuck in the middle guarding noone.

I actually cheered when Smush stole from Nash over and over again, and I'm a diehard Suns fan. I like the kid, and noone ever does that to Nash. Good to see him in a situation where it, at least early, looks like he will succeed.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That dunk Marion had on Brown was highlight material.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Smush Parker has really impressed me. He really looks like he knows what he's doing out there. Amazing. I've never seen someone strip Steve Nash like that twice in one game. 

The Lakers got to get some production out of Mihm and Brown though, no excuses. You can only get so far without a post game, something the Suns are facing without Amare.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Smush Parker has really impressed me. He really looks like he knows what he's doing out there. Amazing. I've never seen someone strip Steve Nash like that twice in one game.
> 
> The Lakers got to get some production out of Mihm and Brown though, no excuses. You can only get so far without a post game, something the Suns are facing without Amare.



Smush and Kobes play were the only shining stars out there. Odom was doing great, but those crunch time three point attempts over shadowed the beautiful near triple double he pulled off. And Mihm and Brown look like they have no desire or intinsity. I'm tired of the triangle excuse, the triangle doesn't change the fact that your middle needs to play defense and put effort in. Brown is 6'11, with a nice reach if the moron would attempt to put his hands in the air and try and get one block (ALA Bynum durning the denver game), he will see it's not entirely possible to get one or two blocks a game? A 18 year old high school kid knew that the only way you will get a block is by jumping with your hands in the air.

Everytime I think of how bad Brown played I want to vomit. I am not even talking about offensive end. There is NO excuse for a guy with his build and size and 5 years in the NBA to not at least play solid defense no matter WHAT system the Lakers are running. The coaching sucked last night sure, but thats still not a bail out for Brown. 

uke:


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

ive BEEN saying that some of you laker fans overrate brown...footwork better than tim duncan??? yeah right. top three PF in the west...please. a lot of you bash Jordan for his treatment of brown...hell if i was jordan and brown was playing like he was i would rag him too. and those of you who say you wont trade brown for magloire are ridiculous.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> ive BEEN saying that some of you laker fans overrate brown...footwork better than tim duncan??? yeah right. top three PF in the west...please. a lot of you bash Jordan for his treatment of brown...hell if i was jordan and brown was playing like he was i would rag him too. and those of you who say you wont trade brown for magloire are ridiculous.



Only post of yours I actually agree with. I feel so dirty.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

lol..thanks...i guess


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

duncan2k5 said:


> ive BEEN saying that some of you laker fans overrate brown...footwork better than tim duncan??? yeah right. top three PF in the west...please. a lot of you bash Jordan for his treatment of brown...hell if i was jordan and brown was playing like he was i would rag him too. and those of you who say you wont trade brown for magloire are ridiculous.


Some laker fans actually said that Brown is third best Pf in the West? Yeah they're dillusional. And you are right, as of right now Magloire will be more usefull than Brown...but that can change in the future.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

please link me to the person who said brown was top 3 in the west...


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Whoever said that he was top 3 was probably 
:buddies: <--


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I would be curious to know as well. :rofl:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

He made it up, or one Laker fan said it. We're talking about duncan2k5 here; no rhyme or reason.


----------

